# A pretty good deal on my old Gen 1 Diesel



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Looks like you took good care of it. Thanks for putting it out there for more people to see.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Looks like it's gone now.

Mind sharing what you got on the trade and what the listing price was? Kinda curious what dealer markup is. Hard to calculate though because they could give more on trade and just make the new vehicle more expensive to make up for it.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

BDCCruze said:


> Looks like it's gone now.
> 
> Mind sharing what you got on the trade and what the listing price was? Kinda curious what dealer markup is. Hard to calculate though because they could give more on trade and just make the new vehicle more expensive to make up for it.


Sorry for the delay, for some reason the app and the site are very inconsistent with sending me notices.. 

I was initially offered $10K for the trade (that is way too low). I had another dealership offer $11K sight unseen, over e-mail. I told this dealership that they had to match that or it was no deal. They reluctantly did. USAA rated a car in premium condition at trade value $11,340. It might have been just a shade from the most premium condition, really the car was in very good shape, so I figured $11K was fair. I also knew they could get that and more for the sale, so they were in no danger of taking a loss.


----------



## skip66 (Jan 29, 2016)

If anyone is interested, I have a 2014 Cruze diesel that is getting too small for us. 31000 miles. price negotiable.


----------

